# Suche TOUCH-PRO fuer Pilz MINI-TOUCH



## alpha1 (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo @ all,

ich suche nach einer Editiersoftware für ein MINI-TOUCH von der Firma Pilz. Wenn Jemand mit diesem Bedienterminal Erfahrung hat, oder weis ob es auch mit einer anderen Software zu editieren ist wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Mit bestem Dank schon einmal für jede Hilfe

Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

Ich habe ein aehnliches Problem     
Und zwar suche ich die "PX-Pro" Software fuer ein Textdisplay von Pilz.
Die suche ich schon seit zwei Jahren.....  
Gruesse
Michel


----------



## Harry (15 März 2005)

PX-Pro 2.0 welches ich nicht mehr gebrauche hab ich rumliegen. Meld dich doch bei mir...

Gruss

Harry


----------



## willi_58 (4 Mai 2007)

*px-pro*

hallo Leute,habe das selbe Problem wie Anonymus, eine Textanzeige von PILZ muß diese nun umprogrammieren habe aber leider keine Software dazu. Es währe unheimlich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. mit freundlichen grüssen  willi


----------



## Karlokarlsen (10 Februar 2012)

Hi leute hab ein PILZ Mini-Touch 270 Monochrome und bräuchte die Software Touch-Pro, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Oder könnte Ihr mir Sagen was ich sonst noch nehm kann PX-Pro 2.0 verwendden und wenn ja wo bekomm ich das her?


----------

